# How to make Kontakt automatically update the instrument window to current track?



## Garry (Jan 8, 2019)

If I'm using the main window in Logic, as I select different tracks, the instrument window will change, showing the instrument loaded on a that track, that's great.

However as part of my workflow, I use screen sets a lot in Logic (for non-Logic users, this is just so that you can save a visual layout, and the move quickly between different layouts). One of my screen sets is to just show the instrument window. However, this doesn't update itself: so, if I'm on track 1 using a piano, and go to the instrument screenset, it will show the piano; if I then go to the main window and move to track 2 which has a guitar, if I now go to the screenset showing only the instrument window, it will still be showing whatever it's last status was (ie the piano, not the guitar corresponding to the currently selected track). 

Is there anything in the Kontakt window I can select in order to make the window update to reflect the currently selected track?


----------



## josephspirits (Jan 26, 2019)

Guess there was never any ideas about this? I'd be curious to know as well.


----------



## Bill the Lesser (Jan 26, 2019)

I had hoped this behavior would be part of Kontakt 6 or Cubase 10...but no! To be fair to Kontakt, it's more of a DAW job than a Kontakt job.

Little incoveniences like this tend to add up into a lot of extra work at the end of the day. I do so dislike messing up the wrong Kontakt screen just because it happens to be at the top of the pile. I would be glad to swap some major "features" for a few minor ones like this.


----------

